# It finally happened . . .



## LeaDFW (Nov 29, 2011)

I finally had my first fall as a returning (um . . . mature . . . and decidedly plus sized!) rider. It wasn't as bad as I was expecting it to be, although I did end up hurting my foot and won't be riding for the next couple of weeks!

I've been riding our BM's halflinger mare -- she's sweet and clever, but very ornery. As she's gotten to know me, she's settled down a bit -- she pushes until she sees she can't bully you -- but she seemed a bit irritated today; before I even mounted, she'd made a pretty serious attempt to bite me. I probably should have known then that something was up with her, although I'm not sure it would have made a difference -- my trainers probably wouldn't have agreed to me not riding her just because of a "feeling"!

Anyway, the whole lesson was a battle of wills, although she finally got to where she was listening better to me (and I was probably giving her better cues as to what I wanted from her).

I'm not used to arena riding -- never rode inside until starting lessons -- so I'm horrible at getting the right diagonal and even worse at switching. My trainer told me to switch diagonals and off this mare went, breaking into a canter (no big deal, she does that often and is easy to handle), then bucking MUCH higher than I would have expected her stocky body to manage!

She threw me forward on the first buck and I managed to hold on through the second, but I'm having a problem with tendonitis so I wasn't having any success using my right arm to either hold on OR push myself up off her neck -- I had a brief moment where I thought, you can stick with this or just let yourself fall and get it over with . . . 

I'm the kind of person who has to do the thing that scares me more -- NOT brave, probably just dumb -- so I went ahead and let the next buck throw me off. Ended up pretty much fine, just stiff and sore, with that deep bruise on my heel that put me on crutches.

So what SHOULD I have done? 

I'm open to advice -- I definitely need it!

First of all, I think I should have been more aware of her mood, yeah? She was definitely fighting me today, which isn't normal in that she will usually settle down after testing me a bit.

When I tried to switch diagonals, I think I must have done something that pushed her buttons, but I'm really not sure what -- maybe I pushed my heels into her? Or pulled on her mouth? I honestly don't know, because I was focused too much on what I was trying to do, rather than paying attention to her.

Obviously I should have raised her head when she was dropping it to buck -- another issue with not paying attention to her while I was focusing on my riding "technique" . . .

And I guess I should have stuck with her, rather than bail. I'm not sure I absolutely COULD have stayed on, but I'll never know now, because I chose to fall rather than keep fighting to stay on. 

Would you have made the same choice I did? Or would you have stuck with her?

After assessing the damage, I did get back on and ride another 10 or 15 minutes -- funny thing is, the heel doesn't bother me at all unless I put weight on it, I keep thinking it's perfectly fine (then I get a BIG reminder when I step on it!).

Okay, that's my story -- I don't have any real horsey friends IRL, and I wanted to share with somebody!




Lea


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I usually have a pretty good sense of whether I'm going to fall or not, so when I think I am, I usually just gracefully slide off to minimize damage. Some may call it being a chicken...I don't really care, if I can look bad and save myself from injury then I'm going to just bail!!

I don't know if that's good advice or not, but I really see no point in trying to stay on in a dangerous situation - unless of course it would be more dangerous to try and fall. But now I'm just talkin in circles!

Sorry it's not much help - sometimes you jsut have to leave it up to intuition. I don't have much (luckily) experience with a bucking horse. The first time a horse bucked I came right off, but that was a long time ago.

It's good that you got back on again though!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

First of all, congratulations on your innaguaral fall (as a retournee).
I dont' think anyone in YOUR position could or woud have done anything much different. Once you have been riding a few years, you start to get a better feel for when the horse might be thinking about bucking, and you have a chance to head it off., But even then, one does not always get a gold plated warning. Everyone gets caught by surprise. It's just that once you become better able to coordinate all that stuff the trainer is saying, "do this, now do that, while doing this and watch for that and . . .", while the horse is off in la-la land. YOu get so your body doesnt' need to be monitered so closely with your brain, and you have more spare brain cells to "feel" of your horse.

If the horse threw me up on her neck, about the only thing I can do is grip pretty tight with my thighs and hope she will move forward and kind of "under" me again. Honestly, once you are that far off balance, you're pretty much toast. 

The thing to look at is the mare's real attempt at biting you, why she did this, how you reacted and if it indicates a souring of her attitude to you, or her having some pain issue or what.


----------



## LeaDFW (Nov 29, 2011)

IquitosARG10 said:


> I don't know if that's good advice or not, but I really see no point in trying to stay on in a dangerous situation - unless of course it would be more dangerous to try and fall. But now I'm just talkin in circles!



No, I totally get what you're saying -- I think the safety "assurance" was a big factor in my decision to bail; I knew I probably wouldn't get hurt too badly since we were in the arena. I doubt I would have been so cavalier about it if we'd been out on pavement or gravel!


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

LeaDFW said:


> No, I totally get what you're saying -- I think the safety "assurance" was a big factor in my decision to bail; I knew I probably wouldn't get hurt too badly since we were in the arena. I doubt I would have been so cavalier about it if we'd been out on pavement or gravel!


 
Haha, exactly! I've been lucky ::knock on wood:: and all my falls have been in sandy arenas. Except my first fall. I flew in the air about 15 feet rolled on top and over the fence and landed in the grass.

Oye Vay!

The next time I got on a different horse was when I was bucked off. Jeez. :twisted:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

First of all Welcome Lea to the forum 
sorry your mare threw you 
hope you are not to hurt


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I always tell people, with a perverse pride, that I have come off something like 15 times in the last 12 years, with the large majority being on the trail. That moment when you realize you are at the place of no recovery, and you're going down, is one that I can't say I really like. IN fact , I always have a moment of disbelief, "What? am I actually coming off?" Then, "yep, you're goin' down, down!" to "Oh, I do hope my feet come out of the stirrup ok" to "Please don't step on me, horse" to "dont run off and leave me " to "Oh, I just got free chiropractic" to "how did I get to my feet so quick? what just happened?" to "oh, I still have the reins in my hand. How do I do that, every time?" to "You little poop head! why'd you do that ?! (when he has spooked and spun out from under me)" to "now where can I find something big enough to help me remount?" To "I hope that's the last fall for a while" to "won't it be fun to brag about this one?" to "going home to a whisky and several aspirin"
to "I am not so old, see? I can fall off, get back on, ride out the day, put the horse away, drive home, cook dinner, clean up and go to bed. "

BUT, it's the NEXT DAY that's the killer! PAIN!


----------



## LeaDFW (Nov 29, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> First of all, congratulations on your innaguaral fall (as a retournee).
> 
> The thing to look at is the mare's real attempt at biting you, why she did this, how you reacted and if it indicates a souring of her attitude to you, or her having some pain issue or what.



Thanks . . . I think! LOL! I am actually kind of relieved to have it over with -- you know it's coming sooner or later, and I was kind of dreading it, so now I don't have to worry about it any more.

Re: the biting -- she has VERY poor manners, so the biting itself isn't new, but the quality of this attempt was different, definitely more irritated for sure. 

I know part of the issue was that we've been kept waiting for the trainer the past two times I've ridden her, and I'm learning that she definitely does NOT like to stand around waiting. I did consider walking her until the trainer came in, but got caught up in all those little fiddly things you do before mounting; checking stirrups and girth, etc. Next time I will absolutely make sure to keep her moving so that she doesn't get impatient.

The only other thing I can think of is that it maybe just wasn't her day for riding? I have zero experience with mares, but everybody tells me that they're just more particular about things. Possibly she wasn't in the mood to deal with me today, or maybe she didn't like the weather or . . . ?? Mind you, I honestly don't know if that's true about mares or not, it's just what I've been told! (Although they do seem a bit more touchy to me, just as a casual observation.)

YES! -- putting all the "pieces" together has been mind boggling!! I started riding at three, so I've always felt very comfortable riding, but this is the first time I'm learning the CORRECT way of doing things, and oh my gosh is it hard! I'm so happy to have this opportunity, though, because I know it will make me a better rider for the horse, as opposed to only thinking about MY comfort, etc.

I'm taking my daughter to ride tomorrow, so I'll stop by and see her -- even if I won't be riding for a little while, I do still enjoy being around the horses!


----------



## LeaDFW (Nov 29, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> First of all Welcome Lea to the forum
> sorry your mare threw you
> hope you are not to hurt


Thank you! Against all odds, I think I'll probably survive, LOL. Of course, we'll see how I feel in the morning . . .


----------



## LeaDFW (Nov 29, 2011)

IquitosARG10 said:


> Haha, exactly! I've been lucky ::knock on wood:: and all my falls have been in sandy arenas. Except my first fall. I flew in the air about 15 feet rolled on top and over the fence and landed in the grass.
> 
> Oye Vay!
> 
> The next time I got on a different horse was when I was bucked off. Jeez. :twisted:


Holy smokes -- sounds like a circus act! I'll bet you felt THAT one for a while!


----------



## LeaDFW (Nov 29, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I always tell people, with a perverse pride, that I have come off something like 15 times in the last 12 years, with the large majority being on the trail.



I feel your pain . . . but that didn't stop me from laughing at your inner dialogue! That gave me a much needed lift after a very long day!


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

LeaDFW said:


> Holy smokes -- sounds like a circus act! I'll bet you felt THAT one for a while!


Sure did...and conveniently enough one happened on the left side and one happened on the right side. My thighs and but were discolored for awhile.

Let's just say I got strange looks at school when I walked down the hallway haha.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

You were lucky you were not hurt any worse


----------



## LeaDFW (Nov 29, 2011)

IquitosARG10 said:


> Sure did...and conveniently enough one happened on the left side and one happened on the right side. My thighs and but were discolored for awhile.
> 
> Let's just say I got strange looks at school when I walked down the hallway haha.



HA! I believe it!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

did you go see a doctor


----------



## LeaDFW (Nov 29, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> did you go see a doctor


Oh yeah -- as soon as I put weight on my foot, I knew something was wrong!

(Although I actually DID get back on and ride the rest of my lesson -- as long as I'm not stepping down on my heel there's no pain it in at all.)

I have a really deep bruise, either on the bone or deep tissue -- I'm not sure which it was; there was actually a very weird, scary medical thing going on with my youngest daughter at exactly the same time, so I was focusing more on trying to deal with that (via phone with husband, etc) instead of paying attention to the doctor.

Hmmmm . . . not focusing on the issue at hand . . . seems to be a recurring theme for me . . .

I'm on crutches for the next couple of weeks (although I'm hoping it won't be that long) -- I asked the doctor about riding tomorrow, LOL; he didn't say I COULDN'T, but he did kind of roll his eyes, haha.

I would actually consider it, but my tailbone is all kinds of sore from that fall -- my heel might not be a problem, but for sure my butt would be, LOL.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

Sometimes I think it's good to have a fall every once in a while in order to remind yourself it's no big deal (most of the time) to take a spill.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

How did the ride go after you fell off? Was she better behaved or still a handful? Is she a regular lesson horse?
Could have been you and nerves to make her act this way or she may have been hurt from a previous ride. Congrats on getting it out of the way and not having too much damage!

First I've learned to detect the the signals before a fit! Sidestepping, stiff tense back, tensing of their shoulders and neck, speeding up, balking etc. I then try and divert their attention back to me. Do a slow turn, ask for a half halt, switch leads, maybe stop slowly and then back. No reason to escalate a frustrating situation, do something they do well.

Now I haven't fallen in 20 years (knock on wood!) but if a situation gets out of hand I make sure I become JELLO! I think to myself "rubber legs, cushion butt, wiggle arms, ride it out!!" Nothing worse than taking a tense fall. I also remind myself to drop and roll, not stop. Get out from under them! There is no shame in bailing safely if it's a last resort, but try and stick with it! Glad you are ok!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeaDFW (Nov 29, 2011)

Remy410 said:


> Sometimes I think it's good to have a fall every once in a while in order to remind yourself it's no big deal (most of the time) to take a spill.



I definitely felt like it was something to "get out of the way", you know? Just knowing it's bound to happen sooner or later can be scary!


----------



## LeaDFW (Nov 29, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> How did the ride go after you fell off? Was she better behaved or still a handful? Is she a regular lesson horse?
> 
> Glad you are ok!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks!

She was actually great after I got back on her -- better than she'd been all lesson. So either she got out whatever issues she had, or maybe I was more firm with her and communicating better . . .

She is a lesson horse, but with another trainer -- so my trainer doesn't have a good feel for her yet. (Which is definitely a problem in terms of reading her moods, etc.)

I am woefully short on technical knowledge (thus the lessons!), so things like half halts and lead changes aren't in my skill set yet -- definitely things to ask for lessons on, and I'm happy to be getting good information on what I DON'T know, but probably NEED to know.

I'm not going to say falling was fun, but I think it's raised quite a few ideas in my mind as to what I can be working on -- and I've definitely gotten a big lesson in listening to the horse. She was absolutely telling me a whole lot yesterday that I didn't listen to as well as I should have!

As to falling/bailing -- I knew in my head that limp and rolling was the way to go, but I think I kind of just went "splat!", LOL. She was clever enough to step over me, thank goodness, and I think she stopped as soon as she realized I was off -- no crazy gallivanting around the arena for this girl! 

I really like her a lot, even if she is a bit moody -- she's anything but boring!


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

I am new here but I know exactly how you felt. I had almost the exact same thing happen to me this summer with my mule. Merle was acting up that morning when we were saddleing up for a trail ride ( been riding and camping for a week and it was the last day.) and he was just not acting right. Well about 4 miles into the ride out of the blue he threw a "mule fit" next thing ya know I was off center in the saddle trying to straighten up at a dead run down the trail passing 4 other horses. Needless to say I unfortunately, stayed in the saddle untill we passed everyone so that they all got great view of me bouncing along the trail. That was the first disaster, the second one of the day, happened 2 miles later in almost the same way. I was really lucky though... I only ended up with a few broken bones and some really wicked bruises.

Two days later is when I found Harley and switched from mules to horses. He is awesome and is "moody" every once in a while too but I wouldnt trade him for the world. Harley threw a fit once out on the trail and I stayed in the saddle that time thanks to the lessons I learned from Merle.

Everytime I think about it I cant help but remember what my cousin and best friend told me the next morning when I couldnt hardly move.

"There ain't a horse that can't be rode, and a rider that can't be throwed."

I am really glad that you werent hurt badly and had the courage to get right back on and ride again.


----------



## LeaDFW (Nov 29, 2011)

HarleyD said:


> I am new here but I know exactly how you felt. I had almost the exact same thing happen to me this summer with my mule. . .




Thanks!

I've always wanted to try riding a mule, but I'm not sure now, LOL. I'll bet they're fine if you're used to them? 

It sounds like you made out a LOT worse than I did -- I'm off riding for several weeks, but it looks like nothing was broken.

How in the world did you get back off the trails after the second time Merle acted up?? It sounds like it ended up being pretty bad -- were you able to ride back out?

I love your cousin's quote, and I would definitely agree with it!


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

I love Merle to death but as a begining rider he is too much for me. I love to ride him he is soo smooth and smart but I cant trust him anymore. 

I guess I really was pretty lucky cause we were about 3 miles from camp and about 1/4 mile from a road when he threw his second fit. I wanted to get back on and ride out cause I wasnt going to let him win but my friends wouldn't let me. I ended up with 3 broken ribs, a broken bone in my left hand and right foot, and bruises from pretty much my bra down. They wouldnt let me get back on and ride cause I was hurt alot worse than I was letting on and they all knew it. I couldnt hardly stand up straight and was trying to hobble over to Merle when they grabbed the reigns and ponied the two mules back to camp. My friend Shelby stayed with me and we walked out to the road and waited for them to come back and get us. 

That is the number one reason I wont ride alone at all. The idea of getting on a horse and going out just you and him and spending time together is a great idea. But there are too many things that can happen or go wrong and without my buddies that day I would have been screwed. 

Riding a mule is just like riding a horse other than.... They are SUPER smart, not stubborn. Merle is ALWAYS thinking and trying you. He will try something and if you correct him he will stop but you can see him thinking as to what to try next. They get the stubborn label because they wont do ANYTHING that they THINK will get them hurt. They are super sure footed and pic and choose where to put their feet. W e brush pop alot and when we get into ruogh places I just let him have his head and pick his path. I decided earlier this summer that he is alot better mule than I am rider and I had all of the faith in the world in him.


----------



## LeaDFW (Nov 29, 2011)

HarleyD said:


> I love Merle to death but as a begining rider he is too much for me...


YIKES!!

Thank goodness for your friends being there (and knowing you better than you know yourself, LOL). 

I actually did break a rib out riding alone, and it was no fun at all getting back up on that horse and riding home -- well, the horse did all the work, I just held on and waited for her to get us there. VERY STUPID, but you know how it is when you're young -- you think nothing can hurt you.

It sounds like you still have Merle, then? 

I really like the sound of mules, from your description -- very smart and cautious -- although having to always watch you're not being outsmarted would be tiring.

This halflinger mare isn't mine, but she's a lot like that -- testing constantly. She'll listen if you make her listen, but she tests you every single time, and it's not just a one-time thing -- she pushes until you get to the point of having to reprimand her more than I'm used to (or comfortable with). I've never used a crop before, but I haven't met anyone yet who can ride her without one -- they usually use those dull spurs on her, too, although I don't feel my leg control is good enough yet that I would consider wearing them.

I'm glad you found a horse you like -- hopefully it's a more comfortable partnership!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I am such a prideful little gal.. I had a near fall-call the other day when my horse got me so off balance by spooking/running sideways and ignored my slowing aids that I didn't want to fall off and ruin my "I haven't fallen in over 8 months!" record.. so I clung on his neck like a little octopus and refused to fall off as he proceeded to gallop, still prompting him to trot by tugging on the inside rein.

But I have been in your position, you did everything right and I'm glad you're okay! I hope your foot heals well and you can get back to it full swing 

I love the thought process tinyliny, haha! "What... am I going to fall? Oh yep... falling... gotta make sure my foot isn't stuck in the stirrup! Oh hey.. reins in my hands.. how prepared am I!"


----------



## LeaDFW (Nov 29, 2011)

According to my trainer/instructor YOU did everything right! Now I know better, and I, too, will be clinging like a little octopus (OMG, that makes me laugh!) next time I'm off balance!


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> How did the ride go after you fell off? Was she better behaved or still a handful? Is she a regular lesson horse?
> Could have been you and nerves to make her act this way or she may have been hurt from a previous ride. Congrats on getting it out of the way and not having too much damage!
> 
> First I've learned to detect the the signals before a fit! Sidestepping, stiff tense back, tensing of their shoulders and neck, speeding up, balking etc. I then try and divert their attention back to me. Do a slow turn, ask for a half halt, switch leads, maybe stop slowly and then back. No reason to escalate a frustrating situation, do something they do well.
> ...


oh yeah drop and roll.... i find if you have the plan in your head BEFORE the incident it's easier to fall and roll it off plus get out of the way of the horse. it's like you have programmed your mind what to do in that split second. I broke my arm really bad once as a kid due to putting out my arm instead of tucking and rolling off the energy of the fall.


----------



## LeaDFW (Nov 29, 2011)

And to follow up ...

I was lunging my daughter's horse on Wednesday, and the rubber stopper flipped over the top of my hand -- he stepped on the gas and the stopper hit my hand and twisted it! I've got a full arm sprain and have to go to a specialist on Tuesday to do more X-rays to check for fractures (just an aside -- I always thought X-rays were pretty much able to tell whether or not there were breaks? But this is the second time now that I've gotten X-rays that were deemed "inconclusive"...)

Still in the walking boot for my previous injury (for another 2 weeks at least) and now I'm in a cast and sling, LOL.

Hubby is mocking me mercilessly, and I'm off riding for even longer! I figure I'll be back right when the heat here in Dallas is about ready to get unbearable!

I'm sure there's a lesson here somewhere. Possibly along the lines of quitting while you're behind ...








i


----------

